# How Are These Prices For Plywood?



## PeteG (28 Nov 2014)

These are from Jewson, best grade Birch ply, prices include vat thankfully  Good, bad or about average?


S/BB Birch Plywood 6mm. . .£39.65
S/BB Birch Plywood 12mm. . .£59.74
S/BB Birch Plywood 18mm. . .£84.95


----------



## jonluv (28 Nov 2014)

Hi Pete,
These are list prices from a Timber Merchant in Bristol All 2240x1220
6.5mm £33.07
12mm £44.48
18mm £63.43

As I have mentioned before I get a local Joinery Co to buy for me and I get 20 percent off these prices, I do make some stuff for the Staff ie Toys--signs/ names, intarsia etc.

It is worth making contact with local wood users

John


----------



## NickWelford (28 Nov 2014)

About average, I'd say. Make sure it is best grade though, not just 'best grade we supply'.


----------



## martinka (28 Nov 2014)

I think I paid around £32 including VAT for an 8ftx4ft sheet of 6mm early this year. There was just one 2" oval on the back side, which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## marcros (28 Nov 2014)

Seems a bit steep but probably about right for retail. I normally get trade rates if I tell them who I work for.


----------



## martinka (28 Nov 2014)

marcros":1nqypt21 said:


> Seems a bit steep but probably about right for retail. I normally get trade rates if I tell them who I work for.



When i order some more, I think I am going to tell them who you work for too, I just won't mention exactly who works for them. 

Where's the photo of the pachyderm from? Looks like it's made from sheet steel. I might make that for someone I know.


----------



## marcros (28 Nov 2014)

Feel free to. They don't really care, I don't think that work even buy the stuff but the prices seem ok and location is handy. They won't discount the cutting charge but will stack sheets together and half the number of cuts. 

The elephant is a Charles eames design. It is plywood, or at least the one that I saw in salts mill was. They are expensive for a little object- sit down when you google it. It is 2 pieces that are steam bent and riveted at the neck. Easy to create with the right former, a nightmare to recreate the former!


----------



## martinka (28 Nov 2014)

Yep, 159 quid is definitely expensive. Mind you, anything sold in Salt's Mill is. We were there a couple of years ago and luckily I was already sat down when the wife told me she bought a cookery book. Nice place though, and the park across the canal.

Oh, sorry for drifting off topic, Pete, I got carried away when I saw the elephant.


----------



## ChrisR (28 Nov 2014)

PeteG":1915abtg said:


> These are from Jewson, best grade Birch ply, prices include vat thankfully  Good, bad or about average?
> 
> 
> S/BB Birch Plywood 6mm. . .£39.65
> ...




Price is in the ball park, for best quality Baltic Birch ply, but is it going to be best quality, bear in mind that Jewsons are a general builders merchant, not a specialist timber yard.

When I enquired a few years ago from both Jewson and Travis Perkins, I was given the similar answer from both, “best quality Baltic ply is too expensive for us to stock, as we would not have sufficient stock turnover”.

I purchase all of my BB ply from a specialist timber importer, and stockist of all hard woods from around the world, I would have a scout around in your own area to see if there is such a stockist.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## jamiecrawford (29 Nov 2014)

I was quoted £42 at my nearest yard plus a fiver to cut it down into six pieces, then called the independent lot over the railway line, just fifty yards away. They'll do it for £37, with free cutting. Being new to this I didn't ask what grade it was.... I'm just cutting small pieces at the moment though, Christmas decorations and bunting, so I'm hoping whatever it is will be ok.


----------



## PeteG (29 Nov 2014)

Appreciate all the replies gentlemen, I'll keep looking see if anyone can offer a better price. Jewsons best birch in 3/4" is around £6.00 cheaper than the marine ply my usual supplier quoted, although their cutting service is free.



martinka":10olrera said:


> Oh, sorry for drifting off topic, Pete, I got carried away when I saw the elephant.



Not a problem Martin, it's had me searching Charles Eames  , great looking elephant chair!


----------



## Nick Robinson (13 Jun 2020)

It is not just the price the quality is important. Got their HARDWOOD PLYWOOD POPLAR CORE FSC 2440 X 1220 X 5.5MM for lining a van and making some cupboards. Shocking quality, It bends and twists and is not fit for purpose. To keep it from bending out of line I would need a fixing every 6 inches. It says furniture quality, do not buy for this purpose it bows, even a short length of 8 inches bowed by 10mm. Will never buy again.


----------

